# Fischfinder,Echolot



## Torsten (21. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte mir ein Echolot,Fischfinder zulegen,wer kann mir bitte hilfreiche Tipps geben,was für einen würdet ihr mir empfählen. Bin über jede Antwort dankbar.

MfG 

Torsten


----------



## Torsten (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischfinder,Echolot*

Kann mir keiner hier jemand einen Tipp geben#c

MfG
Torsten


----------



## elch6 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischfinder,Echolot*

Wenn Du mal schreibst  wo Du angeln willst, mit Tiefenangaben und und und

dann bekommst Du auch Antworten.


----------



## Torsten (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischfinder,Echolot*

Ich möchte den Fischfinder am Rhein, und bei uns an den Kanälen nutzen


MfG Torsten


----------



## gobio (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischfinder,Echolot*

- Was erhoffst Du Dir von dem Echolot?
- Wie sieht Dein Budget aus? 
- Muss es auch GPS haben?

Gruß

PS: Je mehr man bei seiner Frage schreibt umso eher hat man eine gute Antwort!!!


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischfinder,Echolot*

Rhein kannst schon mal vergessen Bootsangeln ist nicht in NRW...

Was willst Du ausgeben und was soll es können


----------



## Torsten (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischfinder,Echolot*

gobio

GPS brauche ich nicht,da ich kein Boot besitze,ich Brauche nur ein normalen Fischfinder,da ich diesen am Rhein nuten möchte,da der Rhein schwer zu befischen ist auf Zander


MfG Torsten


----------



## Torsten (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischfinder,Echolot*

Denni_Lo

du ich habe mal gestern nur so bei ebay nachgeschaut,und da sind auch schon für 28,00€ zu haben, aber die taugen wohl nicht denke ich mir mal.
Ich selber habe mir den hier angeschaut  Fischfinder
FFW-718/2 aber ob der was taugt|kopfkrat

MfG


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischfinder,Echolot*

Um die Tiefe zu bestimmen würd er wohl reichen.


----------



## Torsten (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischfinder,Echolot*

Denni_Lo 

Mir würd mal interessieren,ob der Fischfinder auch Wasser dicht ist,denn in der Beschreibung steht nichts,ob der Wasserdicht ist.

MfG Torsten


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischfinder,Echolot*

Der Geber schon, der Empfänger nicht.


----------



## Torsten (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischfinder,Echolot*

Denni_LO

Ich möchte ja nicht einfach so mein Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißen, aber meinst du denn das der Fischfinder was für mich ist FFW-718/2 ? oder meinst du ich soll mehr ausgeben?

MfG Torsten


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischfinder,Echolot*

Ich weiß ja nicht was Du mit dem Teil eigentlich vorhast. 

Fische finden mit dem - eher unwahrscheinlich, Tiefe und Struktur, ok wird es wohl ganz passabel machen.


----------



## gobio (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischfinder,Echolot*

http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/shop/...l=produktdetail.html&pid=1078&rid=135&recno=1


----------



## Torsten (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischfinder,Echolot*

Ich danke euch für eure Tipps 

MfG Torsten


----------



## Urban_Stepper (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischfinder,Echolot*

ich überlege mir den humminbird smartcast rf 25 oder 35 zu kaufen,
um damit am fluss oder forellensee die dicken fische zu finden, oder taugen die dinger nix? wer hat son teil? und kann vielleicht seine erfahrungen mitteilen...


----------



## gobio (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischfinder,Echolot*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> ich überlege mir den humminbird smartcast rf 25 oder 35 zu kaufen,
> um damit am fluss oder forellensee die dicken fische zu finden, oder taugen die dinger nix? wer hat son teil? und kann vielleicht seine erfahrungen mitteilen...



Zum fische finden taugen die Eher weniger. Strukturen und tiefen finden wird ausreichen.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischfinder,Echolot*

hast du auch son teil?


----------



## gobio (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischfinder,Echolot*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> hast du auch son teil?



Nö. 

Aber ich hab ein Lowrance x125 und ein Humminbird 789c si. Von daher kann ich es so ein wenig abschätzen was möglich ist.


----------

